# Solved: cannot put printer spooler on automatic



## andre80 (Jul 22, 2012)

cant put my printer spooler on automatic i have to re-initiate by the administrator command net stop spooler net start spooler to print after i totally shut down my computor ihave tried to fix by removing and re-installing printer alsoi believe i did it right my spooler is on automatic


----------



## andre80 (Jul 22, 2012)

after the many attemps the computor stayed on automatic to my joy


----------

